# RAF Hangars



## Parsonjack (Apr 12, 2020)

Looking for plans or dimensions for 1/48 &/or 1/32 WWII RAF hangar. No problem stick building if I’ve got some good dimensions to work from.


----------



## stona (Apr 12, 2020)

You will probably be looking at a typical Type T hangar.

I can't be more helpful at the moment as I can't find the one book I have, somewhere, on RAF hangars, but I will have a look for it over the next couple of days and post anything I find.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Parsonjack (Apr 12, 2020)

stona said:


> You will probably be looking at a typical Type T hangar.
> 
> I can't be more helpful at the moment as I can't find the one book I have, somewhere, on RAF hangars, but I will have a look for it over the next couple of days and post anything I find.



The 1/48 Tamiya Kit I have is a B1 Grand Slam, which was closer to end of War, 1/48 Mosquito PR.XVI. and a Hurricane Mk1 which was earlier. I know there was a hangar evolution and I’m trying to decide which hangar for which build. Also a 1/32 Supermarine Spitfire Mk.VIII.
Thanks.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2020)

This might be the book mentioned above...





​...with review...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Parsonjack (Apr 16, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> This might be the book mentioned above...
> 
> View attachment 577171
> ​...with review...
> ...


I found a used one online and ordered it, should be here in 4-6 weeks. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 16, 2020)

When you get around to the build, please post your progress...Start to Finish Builds


----------



## Parsonjack (Apr 16, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> When you get around to the build, please post your progress...Start to Finish Builds


Absolutely, here’s a few from my stickbuild sawmill, looking forward to a hangar build. Would like to get my hands on some BCATP hangar dimensions as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jon Arnold (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi ParsonJack

Some info about card modelling & hangers, including some RAF buildings & hangar from Scale Model Scenery. This will keep you busy! 
I have seen a card hanger in 1/48th on the Luftwaffe SIG, it was... big 

Card modelling resources:

I have some of these very buildable and scalable, and with a scale calculator on the site: 
1:72 Building Kits – Scale Model Scenery

I've downloaded this one, 1/144 to 1/48th is 300% enlargement!: Card Models - 1/144 Aircraft Hangar

Lots of info: 
Card Model Resources in the INTERNET
Card Modeling FAQ

Aircraft Hangar Free Paper Model Download



Google search page results.
card model buildings hanger free downloads - Google Search


----------

